# Xbox 360 steering wheel for sensible money (£100 max)



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello


I have an Xbox that is tooked away for Christmas and Forza 3 / Dirt

I will only really use it for driving games so would like a nice wheel / pedals.

What do people recommend without spending a small fortune. 


Thanks


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would recommend the official XBOX360 Steering Wheel as it has force feedback, connects to the Xbox wirelesly and has pedels but they do not make them anymore so you can only by them 2nd hand. Your timeing is bad as I have recently sold my Xbox wheel to a neighbour for £60 which was cheap compared to the prices on Ebay. My neighbour did first of all buy a Madcats wheel from Argos but he said it was poop hence why he wanted mine.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Logitech G27 looks the business for me, the MS is good but as above not readily available.


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

out on the 14th october http://www.game.co.uk/en/xbox-360-wireless-speed-wheel-141251?pageSize=20&categoryIdentifier=10456 :doublesho


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

the official one is what I have, very very good imo just need a nice surface to mount it on it'll make all the difference.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I would like the Xbox 360 actual wheel but out of stock everywhere and close on £100 on flea bay second hand...


Whats that new one like? sort of night rider style?? price is right but I wonder whats its like....


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

where do you live? i'd sell mine as i barely use it but only if it was collected. here's betting you live miles away.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ Chester


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

EAN8 said:


> out on the 14th october http://www.game.co.uk/en/xbox-360-wireless-speed-wheel-141251?pageSize=20&categoryIdentifier=10456 :doublesho


I'm tempted to get this and have spoken to the sales guy in Game about trying it out in store on Forza 4 before i make up my mind , all depends if the brake trigger is like a switch or progressive as i dont use ABS so need a nice smooth brake trigger.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> where do you live? i'd sell mine as i barely use it but only if it was collected. here's betting you live miles away.


Just send it you miserable .....


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I want one too!!! 

That new one looks gash, no pedals for one thing!! 

I have the small Mad Catz one and it's ok, good control but the wheel is just too small for my liking!


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

What do people think of this one?

Ferrari F458 Italia Racing Wheel (Xbox 360): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^ That actually looks really good for the price


----------



## joe93 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm a Sim racer, and i personally wouldn't touch the ms wheel as its shocking for realism! Though on saying that most driving "sims" (if not all) are pretty poop on the xbox for starters, forza is good though if you ever play LFS or iRacing with a G25/7 or a fanatec you would never look at forza or a ms wheel again imo ! 

If it were PS3 id say logitech DFP or DFGT both £100 wheels! sadly because microsoft are money grabbers they will push there own wheels and not even support logitech wheels. The only good wheel for the xbox is the fanatec GT2 clubsport and the forza CSR wheel (only just noticed it, but its fanatec so 99% sure it will be good). Though these are both 249 euros!  I'd say maybe find a 2nd hand one, or stick with the controller tbh or you could get the MS wheel, its all personal preference though!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

joe93 said:


> I'm a Sim racer, and i personally wouldn't touch the ms wheel as its shocking for realism! Though on saying that most driving "sims" (if not all) are pretty poop on the xbox for starters, forza is good though if you ever play LFS or iRacing with a G25/7 or a fanatec you would never look at forza or a ms wheel again imo !
> 
> If it were PS3 id say logitech DFP or DFGT both £100 wheels! sadly because microsoft are money grabbers they will push there own wheels and not even support logitech wheels. The only good wheel for the xbox is the fanatec GT2 clubsport and the forza CSR wheel (only just noticed it, but its fanatec so 99% sure it will be good). Though these are both 249 euros!  I'd say maybe find a 2nd hand one, or stick with the controller tbh or you could get the MS wheel, its all personal preference though!


What's wrong with the MS wheel??

I don't think any Controller for a PC or Game is going to make it ever "feel" that real - It's not at the end of the day as you're looking at a screen with no "feeling" from the car, g-force or anything? As long as the MS wheel feels nice and solid I'd be happy - I've heard nothing but good things about it really.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm certainly not paying 250 euros for a wheel.... for a game machine  but thanks anyway.

I've been sorted thanks to a member on here


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

A210 AMG said:


> I'm certainly not paying 250 euros for a wheel.... for a game machine  but thanks anyway.
> 
> I've been sorted thanks to a member on here


No way? A genuine MS one?? Don't suppose they have 2??


----------

